# Hayabusa (The Bird That Never Dies)



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 27, 2006)

A talented wrestler, whose career was tragically cut short due to injury.
[yt]SDea_RLbAYc[/yt]



> Added              *August 08, 2006*
> From              *fluorescent
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 27, 2006)

As much as I normally detest this style of "wrestling"... I must say the moves that this particular guy used and the ballsy flips in/out of the ring ... was amazing. I did like that one move where he grabs a guy by the neck, flips himself up and wraps his ankles around then literally pulls the guy down to his face... I mean OW! 
With the stunts that he did it was a matter of time for that sort of dibiliating injury to occur. But wow, he is/was unique to say the least.


----------



## The Master (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice tribute. The KISS song though got repetitive, but thats normal for them.


----------

